# Lost in Laughlin



## DrunkenMstrMind (Aug 26, 2011)

Finally touched down in lovely Laughlin and now looking for something beautiful or someplace beautiful to take pics of. I have my Canon EOS 40D and its charged and primed for mad picture taking. So if anyone out there has any good suggestions pleeease let me know? Tomorrow I will be taking a lil cruz to Las Vegas and I want to check out the new bridge and snap some pictures and I will def posted the end results. Excited and pumped!


----------

